# What size shoe does your 17 mos old boy wear?



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm having a tough time believing my 17 mos old wears a size 8. I've measured his foot. It's 5 3/4" long. And on Livie and Luca and Soft Star Shoes printed chart, he's an 8. I think my daughter was wearing a 7 at age 2. And these shoes aren't cheap. Sure, I can return them, but, I'm notoriously bad at returning things I order by mail and somone else's child will just surely be the beneficiary of my laziness. So, please help me pull the trigger on my shoe order and confirm that my little guy's Barney Rubble feet are within the realm of normal.


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

my 16 month old is a 7, and pretty soon will need an 8. my side of the family has big feet (the smallest is mine - womens size 9!)

i know of one other 16 month old with the same shoe size, but for the most part all other 7s or 8s are around 2 years old (like your dd)

so yeah ... big feet


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

My son also has big feet, but is also really tall so I expected it. He's a 6.5 right now, probably will need a 7-7.5 pretty soon, and he's 17 months old today. So yeah, totally normal, especially if your little man is tall/big in general


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YayJennie* 
My son also has big feet, but is also really tall so I expected it. He's a 6.5 right now, probably will need a 7-7.5 pretty soon, and he's 17 months old today. So yeah, totally normal, especially if your little man is tall/big in general









Your son shares a birthday with my mom then! And my son, who'll be 17 mos tomorrow shares his birthday with my grandmother.

He has been in the 95th percentile for weight and maybe 90th for height . . . but I don't remember from his 15 mos appt. He does seem to be on the taller end of the spectrum.

I wear a women's 9 . . . probably a 9.5 after these pregnancies. And my FIL was apparently at least 6' tall.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## pranava (Aug 11, 2007)

My 17 month old wears a 5 but is getting close to growing out of that. He is only in the 5th percentile for height and weight though, so his small feet fit in with his small stature


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I purchased a size 8 for my boy at 18 months.


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

My ds is 17 mos and just outgrowing a size 5. He is in the 50% for weight and height. My almost 5 yr old dd is in a size 10 so a 17 mo old in a size 8 seems definitely big to me.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

My kids both have really small feet. My DS was about a size 4/5 at 17mo and my DD is 12mo and wears a size 2. She MIGHT be a 4 by the time she's 17mo.


----------



## Curlyfry7 (Jun 20, 2007)

Ditto the PP....my 20 month old (today!) DD wears about a 4.5, and she is 25% for height but not on the chart for weight. My DS, who will be 4 on Oct 2, wears an 8, although he's probably moving into a 9 soon. Makes buying nice shoes good as their feet grow pretty slowly.


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curlyfry7* 
Ditto the PP....my 20 month old (today!) DD wears about a 4.5, and she is 25% for height but not on the chart for weight. My DS, who will be 4 on Oct 2, wears an 8, although he's probably moving into a 9 soon. Makes buying nice shoes good as their feet grow pretty slowly.

You are sooooo lucky! My daughter changed sizes almost every 4 mos until she turned 4! She's now been in the same size (10.5/11) since last summer. I'm debating new winter boots for her. Crossing my fingers that I won't have to buy them. Still teetering on the boot purchase for the boy, though, as I'm afraid his size will change before winter is out here in good old winter-in-late-spring Chicago.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

my ds is wearing a 6.5 at 15 months, and his feet seem pretty big in comparison to my dd. she is just now starting to complain about her 8's getting too small (at 3.5). so id imagine by 17-18 months he will be in a 7.5.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

I have a 16 mo old son who is 50th%ile for weight and 75th for height. His shoe size is 6.5 which I have been led to believe is above average...


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybunmom* 
You are sooooo lucky! My daughter changed sizes almost every 4 mos until she turned 4! She's now been in the same size (10.5/11) since last summer. I'm debating new winter boots for her. Crossing my fingers that I won't have to buy them. Still teetering on the boot purchase for the boy, though, as I'm afraid his size will change before winter is out here in good old winter-in-late-spring Chicago.

I agree you're lucky if your kids' feet grow slow! We spend way more money than I'd like on shoes, and they hardly get any wear because my son's feet grow so fast. Luckily we buy gender neutral stuff, so we can reuse the shoes when my daughter is born!


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

DS who is and has always been since birth like 97th for weight and 85 for height. he is 31 mons today so 2.5 and is now in a size 10. His first real shoes at 12 mons where a size 5 and he was in a size 7 by 17 mons. he has outgrown so many cute shoes


----------

